# i need a new turbo



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..im ditching this T25...itys just not putting out enough power. period.

what do you guys recommend? i have money for the disco potato, but i dunno if its worth it..( it is, deep down haha)

lag isnt too much of an issue with me, but i want power that will snap your damn neck...heres what im down to.

*gt28rs*---$1075 Shipped

-dual ball bearing
-makes alot of power
*
gt28r*-$650 shipped

-ball bearing, not as much power as the rs...
-recommended by the one and only chimmike haha

-a* rebuilt t28 * from JGY for $350 shipped

non ball bearing, but better power than my t25


money isnt REALLY an issue. i mean, i have the cash, but ide rather not spend if it you turbo guys think its not needed...let me know. thanks

*remember, this is what i think about the turbos...i could be (and prolly am) wrong about some of the info?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

get the Potato thats for sale on sr20forums !!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> get the Potato thats for sale on sr20forums !!!!!!



already pmed him...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA thats my Boy.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he sold it...so itde be 1075 shipped


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

mike is selling a cute lil turbo if u wanted to look into that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> mike is selling a cute lil turbo if u wanted to look into that



chimmike? i know he is, but its for a t3 fllange


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the gt32 is cute, yes. little? no. It'd swallow up his current T25 like Tony Robins did Peter in Family Guy 

Tommy, the gt28rs is major overkill for your ride......gt28r is pretty much just as good, can do up to 280whp (yeah, like you'll ever see that high anyways? lol) and it's a lot cheaper. 

Then we can fix your recirc piping, and figure out why you're so laggy in first (bogging...that's what kept you outta 15s at the track)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey tommy can you send me some detailed top shots of your engine? i want to see how you have everything hooked up. 

man... 16's in the quarter with a turbo engine is sad. something is wrong.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

when I drove it, it didn't feel like i had full boost till 4k in first gear.....there's definitely a lag in the system somewhere.

that and his drivers seat is CRAP! throw that thing in the trash man! get a stocker back! LOL. that'll help your times a lot!

it's a 15 second car, because when it boosts, it pulls strongly to redline...but there's just that weird lag.........


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe tommy should get his car dynoed then... well I think my turbo spools up by 3600 on my dyno... (torque peak at 174ft lbs there). I don't see how a T25 can spool at 4k.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone whose ever had a turbo and has driven my cart has always had ther response like "this thing feels like it wants to move, but somethings holding it back"

im almost sure im getting the gt28r...

oh, and james...here-


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

can you get an uptight shot from the driverside looking down into the throttle body area?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> can you get an uptight shot from the driverside looking down into the throttle body area?



not till tonight. i have class all day. i will though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He also has some fuel issuses and needs a fuel pressure regulator....Also didnt that guy steve our local nissan GOD said Tommys oil line runnung to the turbo was to big and it was making his car run bad....And only tommy' driver seat is like that shit is like a rocking chair...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the oil feed line being too big wouldn't slow his car down any... it will destroy the seals on his turbo though!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I was just saying he has some things he needs to work out..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...but back on topic...

a fuel pressure regulator isnt needed with the jwt ecu...that was a problem, but its not anymore. i dont backfire anymore.

im gonne get the gt28r...98% sure. along with the 240 maf...and jwt reprogram


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, his drivers shit is horrible. If the oil feed line was too big, he'd have blown the oil seals by now......and be spewing white smoke. believe me, it happened to me. A too-big oil line isn't gonna make it "hold back"

Tommy, i told you bro, i think it's partly that downpipe......and the recirc fitting into the turbo inlet........

and your DAMN DRIVERS SEAT!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

when i get that new turbo put in, im gonna fix that downpipe...i dunno if you guys remember, but javier wrecked the car that the turbo kit was in, and it put a big ass ding in it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> when i get that new turbo put in, im gonna fix that downpipe...i dunno if you guys remember, but javier wrecked the car that the turbo kit was in, and it put a big ass ding in it.


Maybe you should dyno your car and then change your sig..... 

Anyway I'd get your car on a dyno before you start throwing more $$$ at it and still have the same problems.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Maybe you should dyno your car and then change your sig.....
> 
> Anyway I'd get your car on a dyno before you start throwing more $$$ at it and still have the same problems.



haha. thats true. then ill change my sig just for you and mike young haha


----------

